# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Eurobike

## dirt-jumper

Wenn werd ich bei der eurobike alles antreffen???

----------


## Dirty Rider

uns..dirty riders...samstags...haben fast alle dann wohl die rangers shirts an oder halt ein paar so wie letztes jahr!! oder duschaust auf der party samstags wer das meiste bier am tisch hat!! *gg*

----------


## georg

Jazzblu, BoB und mich höchstwahrscheinlich irgendwann für 2 Tage. Ich weiß aber noch nicht wann.. höchstwahrscheinlich Freitag+Samstag. Das wäre dann 29/30 August. Wenn wer von Wien/Linz/Salzburg/...  mitfahren will -> PM.

----------


## BA-Andi

ich werd auch mal dort sein, weiß aber noch ned genau wann...

----------


## X-up

mich und paar kumpels !

----------


## BATMAN

Ich werd sicher auch für nen Tag vorbeischauen.

----------


## Stylo77

ich wie immer auch

----------


## dirt-jumper

seit ihr dirty riders nur samstags dort oder auch an den anderen tagen oder wie komm ich da sonst rein bei den händlern letztes jahr hatt ich einen ausweis von nem händler dabei da funzte das aber dieses jahr hab ich nix

----------


## Dirty Rider

ne nur samstags...aber kannst uns sonntag morgens im zelt besuchen *gg*

----------


## Haiflyer

von wann bis wann is die denn genau. werde auch da sein

----------


## dirt-jumper

das geht mir jetzt schon wieder tierisch aufn sack ich kann nur samstags weil ich sonntag kein frei bekomme (bin kellner) und weiß ned wie ich reinkommen soll am samstag bin ja kein händler

----------


## Dirty Rider

von 28. bis 31. august!!

----------


## Tobias

@georg: fahrt ihr fix 2 Tage? ok, vo Wien is scho a bissi weit für einen Tag... mir wäre Donnerstag oder Freitag am liebsten (eher Donnerstag)... Samstag is ganz schlecht...

----------


## GehrenbergBiker

da das ja bei mir fast neben an is werd ich au da sein. Wer sein bike mit nimmt der kann scich per PM bei mir melden. Wegen Biken

----------


## r4v3r

isch die EuroBike wieder am Bodensee!? Was kostet der Eintritt? 
Achja, wenn ich die Kumpels überreden kann da hin zu gehen kann man vielleicht au auf mich Treffen.

----------


## dirt-jumper

jo bei mir ists jetzt fix ich ich werd am sonntag drin sein am publikumstag also sie ist immer noch am bodensee im neuen messe zentrum und eintritt so 10 euros so um den dreh

----------


## simpleex

falls es jemanden interessiert ich bin am Donnerstag dort!!

----------

